

Which Comes First? The Person or the Job? - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/4658974162/which-comes-first-the-person-or-the-job

======
workjd
Sounds like you are confident that this is REALLY what he wants to pursue for
the foreseeable future, so applause for finding a way to keep good talent.

But maybe it boils down to this, was it an honest mistake?

It happens to all of us, we start a new gig it doesn't turn out the way we
want, we change what we want or move on. The sooner this comes out in a
relationship the better. What you have done is create a new burden for
yourself - managing a transitional employee.

Now it's on you to make the "transitional role" work which always proves
difficult. Many an employee has been brought in under the guise of temporarily
filling a need and then moving towards their true desire only to find the
organization can't pull it off.

a side note:

I've always had a hard time believing that talented people only want to do one
thing. To limit them to it is likely to bight you in the long term if not
sooner. You just don't want to end up in a "Bo knows ..." situation where the
desire is constantly changing.

Of course, if come two weeks priorities change again...

------
ahrens-editions
Tough call. But hiring for talent vs. skills was probably a good move on your
part as a start-up venture. Having the right people offering their own ideas
is infinitely better than just filling a position.

I'm in a similar position, but on the other side of the equation. While I also
run my own small business I'm looking for secondary employment offer a wide
range of skills and experience. I was interviewed last week for a position I'd
be really interested in with flexible part-time hours (bonus for the already
self-employed). The only catch is I would offer them more than they bargained
for, but I don't perfectly fit all the skills they are looking for. I would be
capable of doing the job required and more, but I don't bear the corresponding
position title on my resume. Anyhow, I find out next week.

So, kudos to you for taking a chance on talent when you recognized it. It may
or may not work in your favor but run with it and see what ideas your new hire
will bring to the business.

------
betashop
Curious to hear everyone's thoughts on this?

